

Real-Name Registration Threatens the Lively World of China’s Microblogs - pessimizer
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/opinion_anxiaochinamicroblog/

======
ChuckMcM
I don't mean to be rude but is this news? Is this unexpected?

"Police report that shooting criminals dead cuts down on recidivism."

I got a huge exposure to Chinese culture at Google when there was a _huge_
blow up over whether or not the phrase 'free Tibet' was offensive or not. A
lot of participation in that discussion came from Google China where engineers
who lived and worked in China got to share their point of view on how we in
the US perceive the way of things.

My take away from that experience was that there are people living in China
who believe that their benevolent rulers maintain order in a country that has
been operating peacefully for thousands of years and this system is much
better and more durable than any sort of populace driven government. Further,
those folks believe it is a small minority of trouble makers who "just don't
get it" when it comes why this is such a great system.

I don't doubt for a moment these same people are so glad that Sino Weibo will
demand real names so that those trouble makers will either shut up or get
arrested and put some place where they can stop interfering in the harmonious
existence of the country.

In short, I learned that two people who had been educated in the science of
critical thinking, could look at the same data and come away with two _very_
different conclusions about what that data meant.

------
hengli
Korea has this already, I believe?

